
Start something. Start something stupid - laybak
https://knowledgeartist.org/articles/83bfed0d-aa28-448d-a776-62bcf713e736/start-something-start-something-stupid
======
boojack
Love the spirit. Especially with the free time that comes with covid, I have
no excuses not to make things and start projects

------
t0mmyb0y
Does this focus on a particular language?

~~~
laybak
Not really, I have been playing with different languages and technologies.
Anything that interests me :)

